# MOTM Creature From The Black Lagoon



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Greetings! Here's my latest off the workbench; Moebius's MOTM Creature kit with a very cool replacement head courtesy of Cult Of Personality Productions. The Creature is one of my favorite MOTM kits and it's great o see it back again, thanks Frank! I was trying for the lighter colored Creech from the underwater scenes.


----------



## kdaracal (Jan 24, 2009)

Really beautiful! I love the head and the pinkish sand. Top drawer build.


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

OUTSTANDING build Rick! And I am already getting emails about the head! I am currently out of stock, but my caster hopes to have more to me by mid-April. In the meantime, I don't know if Steve has had time to update the site, but they will be available from the CultTVMan Hobby Shop.:thumbsup:
Tom


----------



## SJF (Dec 3, 1999)

Superb job all around on that! 

Sean


----------



## phantom11 (Jul 12, 2007)

Just FANTASTIC! I got ahold of that replacement headsculpt, myself; now I just have to get one of the kits! Good to see such a perfect build!


----------



## kit-junkie (Apr 8, 2005)

Very nice!


----------



## xsavoie (Jun 29, 1999)

Great contrast of colors on The Creature.He really stands out.:thumbsup:


----------



## whitewarrior (Nov 29, 2008)

COOL! I like it! Thank for sharing it! The head makes a big difference.


----------



## scooke123 (Apr 11, 2008)

Great job Rick!!! Paintjob is outstanding. The replacement head adds that little extra that pushes it over the top!
Steve


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks for all the great feedback everyone!


----------



## tracy.net (Aug 30, 2009)

Very cool build up Rick . The lighter shade of greens and the colors on used on the base show alot of originality and thought. Great work indeed. :thumbsup:


----------



## Guest (Mar 27, 2011)

Yes this is very, very nice. First I've seen with the replacement head. It does give it a slightly different feel. Good choice of colors, wonderful execution. Statuesque.


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Very nice Night Owl! So where can we get that head?


----------



## Roy Kirchoff (Jan 1, 1970)

:thumbsup: Superb craftsmanship! :thumbsup:

~RK~


----------



## rkoenn (Dec 18, 2007)

Great job Night-Owl. The detailing looks very nice and the coloring works perfectly. I guess if a person is interested they can contact Cult-of-Personality to inquire about a resin replacement head? I'll have to look and see what the kit head looks like prior to doing that. Again, very nice model to put on your shelf.

Bob K.


----------



## mrmurph (Nov 21, 2007)

Beautifully done! Like everyone else, I really love the colors you chose.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks everyone! Chinxy & Bob; the head is available from both Cult of Personality and CultTVman. Tom is out of heads presently but has more on order. Steve has some available though;

http://www.culttvmanshop.com/Sea-Mo...12-scale-from-Cult-of-Personality_p_1607.html


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

Thanks Night Owl. I ordered it!


----------



## Bwain no more (May 18, 2005)

I hope to be back in stock in three or four weeks. For those willing to wait, the second run will feature a clackboard style nameplate (SLIGHTLY larger than the kit plate). You can contact me at [email protected] for more info. :thumbsup:
THANKS!
Tom


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

The replacement head came today! That is one sweet replacement creature head! VERY Nice!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Yasutoshi (Dec 5, 2007)

Beautiful!


----------



## Chinxy (May 23, 2003)

So Night-Owl and everyone else! What is the best way to beat the seams on this bad boy?
Already got the replacement head on. Now for those seams!!!!!!!!:drunk:


----------



## Facto2 (Nov 16, 2010)

Night Owl, simply outstanding work. Loved it.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Facto2! Chinxy; I brushed some liquid cement onto the seam and used a metal tool to resculpt the softened plastic.


----------



## BKSinAZ (Jun 5, 2009)

*nice*

very, very well done.


----------



## Cro-Magnon Man (Jun 11, 2001)

That's a great replacement head, and an excellent paintjob too.


----------



## frankenstyrene (Oct 5, 2006)

Superb work, Rick! The new head makes what was always a swing and near miss into a perfect classic. If only it was 1/8th.

Someday when I try this kit, I want to break out the airbrush and try to imitate the light/shadow effect on the bottom of the lagoon...doubt I can get it to work but it'd be a challenge to figure out how.


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks BKS, CMM and Frank! Sounds like a cool idea for a paint job Frank, good luck!


----------



## buzzconroy (Jun 28, 2002)

Very impressive work
Randy


----------



## Night-Owl (Mar 17, 2000)

Thanks Randy!


----------



## Marko (Jul 11, 2002)

I recently received the head in the mail. Now I can work on that creature kit. I really like the light green colors you used. Gonna follow your great scheme.


----------

